# tipi poles, wood for sauna



## Olivaldashortas (Feb 2, 2015)

Dear members, we are hosting a little holiday paradise in South west of Portugal near Grandola. I'm looking for wood to build a sauna and looking for 40 poles for the tipitent. Is bamboo an option? Who knows a really friendly address to help me out? Thanks Peter.


----------

